# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Сам себе режиссёр?

## Алекс Вольтер

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои почтительные поклоны, дорогой Враджендра Кумар Прабху.
На одной из лекций авторитетный проповедник сделал такое заявление: "Невозможно находиться на духовном пути будучи постоянно ведомым". 
Насколько это утверждение соответствует вайшнавской сиддханте?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нельзя комментировать фразы, вырванные из контекста. Я не знаю, что он имел в виду.

----------

